# faltas no me ganan



## LAERRANTE

"El poncho del diablo", Luisa Valenzuela

Una niña que sueña con buscarle el poncho al diablo encuentra una flor y empiezan a hablar. La niña le ruega a la flor que vaya con ella y la flor le contesta: 

_-Te digo que no puedo, estoy pegada al suelo. Aunque *faltas no me ganan*.

-*Faltas no le ganan*?

-Quise decir ganas no me faltan._


Siguiendo adelante la misma niña encuentra una piedrita:

_Faltas no me ganan, me puse a cantar mientras iba pateando la piedrita [...].Faltas no me ganan, faltas no me ganan.

-Tenés razón- me dijo. [...] Las faltas no te ganan, no tienen por qué ganarte a vos, no hay motivo para dejarte vencer por tus faltas o tus equivocaciones.[...]_

Pues, se entiende perfectamente que es un juego de palabras.
El problema es: como puedo traducirlo al italiano de manera que tengan sentido ambas frases?

1)Las ganas no me faltan = la _voglia_ non mi manca
2)Las faltas no me ganan = le mancanze non mi _vincono_


Invertire le parole in italiano è un dramma..

Grazie


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría _"le mancanze non mi vogliono"_


----------



## LAERRANTE

0scar said:


> Yo diría _"le mancanze non mi vogliono"_



è come ho tradotto io per ora, ma va bene lo stesso se cambio la parola?


----------



## 0scar

Sí, el el juego de palabras, aunque en realidad no es un juego de palabras, hay que hacerlo solo con las palabras italianas, sin pensar en el castellano, ademas ese _no me ganan_ no tiene nada que ver con_ vencer_, en realidad no significa nada, solo se trata de dar vuelta la frase.

Te doy otro ejemplo, a veces alguien dice "_se me lengua la traba", _que no significa nada, en vez de_ "se me traba la lengua", _porque el objetivo es cambiar una expresión común para que suene "humorístico" y no para que tenga un significado distinto.


----------



## ourense

_Vogliono_, sin duda.


----------



## gatogab

> _-*Faltas no le ganan*?
> -Quise decir ganas no me faltan.
> _



Deberías crear un _'estilo'_ nuevo en italiano, porque traducirlo literalmente no tiene asunto, mientras que nosotros estamos acostumbrados a entender cuando nos hablan al revés.


----------



## LAERRANTE

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## chlapec

Hola, laerrante, quizás ya hayas zanjado la cuestión. A mi me gustaría dar mi opinión, pues disiento en alguna medida de lo dicho hasta ahora.

Hay varias cuestiones:
1)¿qué pretende el juego de palabras?
Por ejemplo, si sólo se tratase de representar el carácter juguetón de la flor, podría, en principio, valer cualquier juego de palabras en italiano. Otras veces puede ser la sonoridad de la propia frase... Pero si lo que se dice en las frases que componen el juego de palabras existe alguna especie de mensaje implícito o explícito, se debería intentar también mantener en la traducción.
En este caso, del equívoco surge un aparente proverbio (no es cierto que la frase no signifique nada): "Faltas no me ganan". Desconozco la importancia, más adelante en el relato, del consejo que se le da a la niña. porque si más tarde la niña debe, por ejemplo, tomar una decisión dejando a un lado el hecho de haber cometido errores, entonces aquella frase tenía importancia (¿me explico?). En mi opinión, se deben tener en cuenta al menos estos factores para comenzar a esbozar un intento de traducción.

2) en "Faltas no me ganan", falta no es *mancanza*, sino *sbaglio*, y ganan es *vincono*, como se deduce del comentario de la piedrita. En español *falta* puede significar tanto sbaglio/peccato como mancanza. Y gana es *voglia*, pero al invertir la frase cambia el sentido: *Non devo lasciarmi vincere dai miei errori/sbagli*.

3) sea cual sea la traducción, algo se pierde en el camino.

Yo, a bote pronto, y sin más información, intentaría conservar sobre todo el sentido del proverbio (no te dejes vencer por tus errores) y supeditaría el juego de palabras a éste.

Un esempio (sono certo che non funziona in italiano, ma lo scrivo soltanto per rendere l'idea):

Ganas no me faltan>> "sbagli se pensi che non mi piacerebbe"
Faltas no me ganan>> "non mi piacerebbe pensare che no possa sbagliare" >>>-Certo, (dice la pietrina), devi avere sempre in mente che sbagliare è umano, e non dobbiamo lasciarci vincere dai nostri sbagli...



(...e infatti, io seguo questo consiglio e, anche se faccio tanti errori, continuo a dare la mia opinione nel forum...)


----------



## gatogab

> *Te doy otro ejemplo, a veces alguien dice "se me lengua la traba", que no significa nada, en vez de*_* "se me traba la lengua",* _





> *porque el objetivo es cambiar una expresión común para que suene "humorístico" y no para que tenga un significado distinto.*


 
Para mi, este es el único significado de la respuesta, la primera respuesta, que la flor da. Son muchos años que vivo en Italia por lo que no me vienen a la memoria otras frases "nonsense" porque estan dichas al revés y nada más.
Sin embargo durante mi infancia y adolescencia era muy común entre amigos inventar frases volcadas, sólo para querer decir lo que significaban dichas al derecho.
Olvidaba decir que soy de origen sudamericana, como quien escribió lo que LAERRANTE nos cuenta.
Saludos.

*Faltas no le ganan *no significa absolutamente nada.
*Ganas no me faltan. =* sono desiderosa.


----------



## chlapec

Los engaños son aparentes..., perdón, las apariencias engañan...
Léete esto (Epígrafe: el mundo de los niños), gatogab, y verás cuán importante era la frase del revés...

http://www.luisavalenzuela.com/coloquio_monterrey/coloquio_maria_teresa_Medeiros_Lichem.html


----------



## LAERRANTE

Chlapec, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, la frase al contrario ha un senso ben preciso: se nel primo dialogo potrebbe sfuggire, il discorso della piedrita non lascia dubbio alcuno.

Io credo, però, che *faltas* si riferisca più alle paure che agli errori. Ti faccio un esempio citando una parte di testo che non ho scritto nel post iniziale:

1)_Faltas no me ganan, me puse a cantar mientras iba pateando la piedrita [...].Faltas no me ganan, faltas no me ganan.

2)-Tenés razón- me dijo (la piedrita). Las faltas no te ganan, no tienen por qué ganarte a vos, no hay motivo para dejarte vencer por tus faltas o tus equivocaciones. Y si las faltas o te ganan, si vos le ganá a tus faltas, *entonces no tenés por qué hacerle caso al diablo y obdecer a sus órdenes*. _

Credo possa essere inteso come "no te dejes vencer por tus temores".


Io ho cercato di mantenere sia il gioco di parole, che il doppio significato ed ho tradotto:

1)_La manca non mi voglia, la manca non mi voglia [...]_

2)-_Hai ragione- mi disse. La mancanza non ti voglia, non c'è ragione che ti vinca, non c'è motivo per lasciarti vincere dalle tue mancanza o dai tuoi errori. E se le mancanze non ti vincono, se tu vinci le tue mancanza, allora non hai motivo di dare retta al diavolo e obbedire ai suoi ordini._

Com'è? 
Grazie!!!


----------



## Larroja

LAERRANTE said:


> Io ho cercato di mantenere sia il gioco di parole, che il doppio significato ed ho tradotto:
> 
> 1)_La manca non mi voglia, la manca non mi voglia [...]_
> 
> 2)-_Hai ragione- mi disse. La mancanza non ti voglia, non c'è ragione che ti vinca, non c'è motivo per lasciarti vincere dalle tue mancanza o dai tuoi errori. E se le mancanze non ti vincono, se tu vinci le tue mancanza, allora non hai motivo di dare retta al diavolo e obbedire ai suoi ordini._
> 
> Com'è?
> Grazie!!!



Ciao Laerrante. Com'è? Secondo me non funziona. Leggo lo spagnolo e intuisco, al di là del contesto totale, che c'è un messaggio altro. Leggo la traduzione italiano e mi sembra un gran pasticcio, scusa la franchezza. 

Provo a suggerirti un'altra direzione, che non è un soluzione ma potrebbe indicarti un'altra via: spulcia tra i proverbi italiani, e cercane uno semplice che possa condurre altri significati. Tipo, se, come dice Chlapec (((ciao Chlapec ))): 



> 2) en "Faltas no me ganan", falta no es mancanza, sino sbaglio, y ganan es vincono, como se deduce del comentario de la piedrita. En español falta puede significar tanto sbaglio/peccato como mancanza. Y gana es voglia, pero al invertir la frase cambia el sentido: Non devo lasciarmi vincere dai miei errori/sbagli.



allora proverei con qualcosa tipo: "Sbagliando s'impara".

_Aunque faltas no me ganan_.> Anche se imparando si sbaglia.
_Faltas no le ganan?_> Imparando si sbaglia?
_Quise decir ganas no me faltan_.> Volevo dire sbagliando s'impara.

_Las faltas no te ganan, no tienen por qué ganarte a vos, no hay motivo para dejarte vencer por tus faltas o tus equivocaciones._> Imparando si sbaglia, non c'è motivo per cui sbagliando tu non debba imparare, non c'è motivo per cui tu debba lasciarti schiacciare dai tuoi sbagli o dai tuoi errori.

Insomma, provare provare provare, sono sicura che una soluzione calzante c'è. Non arrenderti!


----------



## LAERRANTE

Larroja said:


> Insomma, provare provare provare, sono sicura che una soluzione calzante c'è. Non arrenderti!



Grazie mille del suggerimento!


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Los engaños son aparentes..., perdón, las apariencias engañan...
> Léete esto (Epígrafe: el mundo de los niños), gatogab, y verás cuán importante era la frase del revés...
> 
> http://www.luisavalenzuela.com/coloquio_monterrey/coloquio_maria_teresa_Medeiros_Lichem.html


Muy interesante el trabajo de la Valenzuela. Ya sabíamos, gracias a Freud, interpretar de otro modo, seguramente más auténtico, los cuentos que alegraron o espantaron nuestra infancia y que muchos terminaban con "vivieron felices y contentos" y nunca más se supo de ellos. La Valenzuela, si he comprendido su punto de vista con una lectura apresurada de parte mia, pero ya enderezaré este entuerto, toma las frases _nonsense e insignificantes _ayudándonos a comprenderlas porque no existen palabras ni frases sin sentido ni mucho menos insignificantes.
Gracias.


----------

